# Ευχές σε διάφορες γλώσσες!



## Elsa (Dec 26, 2008)

Δώστε τις ευχές σας σε διάφορες γλώσσες, από εδώ!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 27, 2008)

In flawless Creek:
Afvcke Nettvcakorakko


----------

